# APT-X?



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

Do the US variants support this Bluetooth codec? I know it's supported on the international version, but the US ones use a different sound processor.

Also, if supported, does CM10 support the drivers for APT-X? I'm shopping for headphones and a portable speaker and sound quality is important to me. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

It supports it. Dunno about CM10.


----------

